
Show HN: A resume generator progressive web app which can work offline - amitmerchant
https://resume-nation.github.io
======
deslee
Some feedback:

When I was going through the wizard, I didn't know that I needed to click
"add" or "save" throughout the process. I just filled out my info and clicked
"Next". It wasn't until I got to the download tab that I realized that none of
the information I entered was persisted.

~~~
amitmerchant
Sure. I'll look into it. Thanks for the feedback!

------
ezekg
You should show an example of how the generated resume will turn out. Aside
from that I think the color scheme of the site is a little too vibrant--maybe
tone down the purple a bit so the green call to actions stand out more.

~~~
amitmerchant
Thanks for the feedback. I'll surely look into it.

And regarding the example, you should see how it will look on the Download
page once you fill some of the information.

------
amitmerchant
Hey guys! I've been working on this app for quite some time. This comes out of
frustration of me not having a good looking and intuitive Resume generator
cause why not? Resume building should not be boring stuff. Also, the app works
offline perfectly fine. Thanks to the ServiceWorker.

This is still in its early beta stage. I'm planning to add more features into
the same in future.

------
ishu3101
What technologies have you used to create the web app?

~~~
amitmerchant
I've used Angular Material for front end stuff, localStorage for storing data
locally and Service Worker to make the app usable offline.

~~~
ishu3101
Did you create the resume templates yourself?

How do you download the resume as html once you have entered the data into the
app?

~~~
amitmerchant
Yeah. I've created the resume templates myself and it won't download the
resume as HTML, rather it uses browsers in-built capability to print HTML as
PDF which we can download.

